# video of my lil guy....



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/4evertulip?feature=mhee


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

cute =3 what kinda tank is that?, what language is that in the background?


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

um. lol it's English.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

it sounds different sorry XP


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

lol it's okay. it's actually me talking ^////^


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i sound like am 9 years old kid XP only on video (i sound guy-ish in person {thats what i think])

your betta seems to be going crazyy lol


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

lol yea everyone thinks i'm younger than i am. yea he's a wiggler. he's also playing with bubbles today that he's making.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

My gosh he's so adoreable!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

what kind of fish tank you have for him? never seen it before


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

Awww thanks i think he's pretty cute too. and it's a hawkeye 2.5 gallon tank. ^^


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow never heard of it XP he is such a hyper cutie X33


----------



## SKA123 (Sep 4, 2011)

lol thanks. he's pretty curious too :3


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

XP silly fishie, he looks a bit like sky light {=]


----------

